# 12mm Steckachse montieren



## tom75 (14. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe ein Helius AFR und bekomme die hintere 12mm Steckachse nicht richtig montiert. Ich stecke die Achse durch das rechte Loch, durch die Hope Bulb 12mm Nabe und dann in das Gewinde (Antriebsseite). Wenn ich danach mit einem 17er Gabelschlüssel die Achse festschraube, lässt sich das HR nicht mehr drehen. Löse ich sie ein wenig, wackelt das HR. Es ist keine Einstellung zwischen fest und locker möglich. Was mache ich falsch ? Die Nabe ist eine Hope Bulb 135x12mm (Umgebaut mit dem Hope Pro II 12mm Kit).
Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## staumelder (14. August 2010)

Ich kenne leider die ganzen Hope Sachen nicht, aber kann es sein, dass das Kit nicht passt?

Nur lose reindrehen geht auf gar keinen Fall klar. Die Steckachse sollte sich auf jeden Fall fest zudrehen lassen! 

Gruß, Richard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (14. August 2010)

Es könnte z.B. die Dichtungsscheibe vom Freilauf nicht richtig im Nabenkörper eingerastet sein, diese muss fest reingedrückt werden und rastet mit einem deutlich hörbaren Klick ein!

Hope-Video ab Time 5:15 -> http://www.hopegb.com/page_mep_force_37.html

/edit: Es könnte auch sein, das du bei zusammenbau die Unterlegscheibe vergessen hast, die unbedingt eingesetzt werden muss, bevor der Freilauf aufgesteckt wird, sonst blockiert beim Spannen die Nabe.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (14. August 2010)

Falsch eingebautes Kit, wie oder was falsch kann man ohne foto oder beschreibung nicht sagen


----------



## tom75 (14. August 2010)

danke für die schnelle Hilfe !



> Es könnte z.B. die Dichtungsscheibe vom Freilauf nicht richtig im Nabenkörper eingerastet sein, diese muss fest reingedrückt werden und rastet mit einem deutlich hörbaren Klick ein!


 bei der Bulb muß der Freilauf nur leicht reingedrückt werden und rastet auch nicht mit einem hörbaren Klick ein.

ich habe mir vom Hope Verkäufer hier im Bikemarkt ein Umrüstkit für eine Hope Bulb 135mm HR Nabe schicken lassen. Es handelt sich aber um das Pro II 12mm Umrüstkit.
Jetzt habe ich mal die Achse incl. der beiden schwarzen Abstandhalterhülsen gemessen, 141,5mm. Die Nabe ist eine 135mm, auch die Achsbreite vom AFR beträgt 135mm. Hat das X12 System nicht 142mm ?
Ob es jetzt daran liegt, weiß ich nicht. Wenn dem so ist, kann ich einfach an der längeren schwarzen Hülse etwas abfeilen, sodaß ich auf 135mm komme ? Das Video von Hope kenne ich schon, nur behandelt es die Pro II Nabe, über die Bulb kann ich nirgendwo etwas finden.


----------



## acid-driver (14. August 2010)

tom75 schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mal die Achse incl. der beiden schwarzen Abstandhalterhülsen gemessen, 141,5mm.



ja, das ist X12 (142mm) dafür musstest du ja den rahmen aufbiegen 

bitte nicht verbauen


----------



## tom75 (14. August 2010)

Naja, auf der Hope Verpackung des Umrüstkit war NICHTS aufgedruckt.

habe jetzt erfahren, daß sich die 142mm Variante NUR in der Cupbreite von der 135mm Version unterscheidet. 
Wäre es möglich, den längeren Cup (nicht-Antriebsseite) 7mm runterzufeilen, somit wäre dieser 13mm breit und man käme auf 135mm Einbaubreite.


----------



## acid-driver (15. August 2010)

das würde ich glaube ich lassen. 
ich zumindest weiß nicht, ob dieser x12-mist nicht eine komplett andere bemaßung hat. 

nicht, dass du deine bremsen hinterher nicht mehr einbauen kannst 

mit hope kenn ich mich allerdings nicht so aus, besorg dir halt einfach das richtige kit und vertick das alte. 

richtig eingebaut ist es?


----------



## sluette (15. August 2010)

komisch finde ich das ganze trotzdem...
ich würde mal sagen die pro2 adapter passen nicht zur bulb nabe.



tom75 schrieb:


> ...Ich stecke die Achse durch das rechte Loch, durch die Hope Bulb 12mm Nabe und dann in das Gewinde (Antriebsseite)...



das heisst ja schonmal du hast den hinterbau irgendwie auf 142mm aufgebogen. wenn die nabe nun - wenn auch wackelig - läuft und nach dem anziehen überhaubt nicht mehr, hat das für mich nix mit der baubreite zutun. sondern eher mit einem nicht passenden 12mm adapter.


----------



## powermac (15. August 2010)

Laut Hope Homepage andere Kit Nummern, wird auch bei den grossen Versendern immer extra geführt, die Bulbnabe ist anders gebaut definitiv, sie hat mehr mit der BigUn vom Aufbau gemein nach den Fotos, habe meine vor 2 Monaten umgebaut.


HUB212 Umbaukit Bulb HR auf 12mm Steckachse

HUB222 Umbaukit Pro 2 HR auf 12mm Steckachse


----------



## tom75 (15. August 2010)

Leider finde ich auf der Homepage von Hope dieses Kit nicht. Wo finde ich das ? (HUB212 Umbaukit Bulb HR auf 12mm Steckachse)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powermac (15. August 2010)

Hier findest du alle Ersatzteile nach Artikelnummer, wird dir aber auf der Homepage nix bringen du wirst es wohl bestellen müssen 

http://www.hopegermany.com/mes_r_typ_s_rayoncherche_Ersatzteile; per Artikelnummer_tricherche_1.html


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2010)

X-12 hat auf beiden Nabenseiten 3,5 mm mehr

wenn du die runter feilst und nicht zu viel erwischst...


----------



## tom75 (15. August 2010)

@powermac, danke für die Info !

@der-gute, die beiden schwarzen Cups haben unterschiedliche Breiten (siehe auch Bild oben). Antriebsseite ist 11mm, die andere ist 20mm. An der Antriebsseite kann ich auch nicht 3,5mm wegfeilen, weil der Cup dort nur 2,8mm vom Kassettenabschlussring absteht.

Übrigens hat mir der Verkäufer nochmal bestätigt das "HUB212 Umbaukit Bulb HR auf 12mm Steckachse" bestellt zu haben und NICHT das HUB222. Insofern habe ich das richtige Kit für die Bulb.


----------



## der-gute (15. August 2010)

auch bei DT haben linker und rechter Cup verschiedene Breiten, ob X-12 oder 10mm TB

vielleicht hast du die beiden Cups auf die falsche Seite montiert?


----------



## tom75 (18. August 2010)

so, jetzt habe ich vom Verkäufer nochmal die richtigen Cups bekommen, 135x12. Jetzt passt es und die Steckachse lässt sich ganz normal festschrauben. 

Neues Problem ist jetzt, daß das HR nicht mittig ist, sondern ca. 3-5mm nach links (Scheibenseite) versetzt ist.


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2010)

cups tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (18. August 2010)

tom75 schrieb:


> Neues Problem ist jetzt, daß das HR nicht mittig ist, sondern ca. 3-5mm nach links (Scheibenseite) versetzt ist.



Die Speichenippel auf der rechten Seite ca. 2,5 Umdrehungen spannen, oder die linken entspannen, solange bis es passt.


----------



## dreamdeep (18. August 2010)

Am besten beides, dann passt die Speichenspannung hinterher noch


----------



## Patrick159 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo sorry das ich das thmea unterbreche 
Habe mir ne hope nabe vom freund abgekauft nur er hat 12mm steckachse und ich brauch am besten schnellspanner wo gibt es die adapter und ist der umbau eig schwär 
kenne mich nicht so gut aus 

Gruß Patrick Staehler


----------



## Patrick159 (11. Oktober 2010)

oder kann ich die 12mm steckachsefahren und hinten einfach ne mutter gegenschrauben ?


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Oktober 2010)

Hope 2 (typ 6)
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14348_Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2-Naben.html



> oder kann ich die 12mm steckachsefahren und hinten einfach ne mutter gegenschrauben ?


Nein.


----------



## Zep2008 (11. Oktober 2010)

ich will, kann, tauschen!


----------



## Patrick159 (11. Oktober 2010)

was willst du tauschen


----------



## Zep2008 (11. Oktober 2010)

du: 12x135
Ich: Schnellspanner

Achse und Cups


----------



## Patrick159 (11. Oktober 2010)

willst du die ganze nabe tauschen? ist deine auch neu!


----------



## Zep2008 (11. Oktober 2010)

neiiiiiin, nur Achse und Cups, ist doch in 10min umgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick159 (11. Oktober 2010)

habe nur keine ahnung wie ich das umbaue!


----------



## Patrick159 (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo nochmal würde mal gerne von euch wissen was ihr von der idee haltet ! Siehe Foto !  Meint ihr das geht das man diese achse dann in die hope pro 2 hr stecken kann um sie nacher alls schraubachse fahren zu können müsste ja normal gehen ist ja dann das gleiche oder ????

Gruß Patrick


----------



## softbiker (12. Oktober 2010)

Jetz stell dich hald nicht so an.
rechts und links die Cups abziehen und dann die Achse rausziehen. 
Dann die neue Achse einsetzen und die neuen Cups auf der Seite drauf und gut.
Bei Hope kann man alles erdenkliche umrüsten und er will das basteln anfangen.
Bau die Schnellspanner raus schick sie zep und lass dir im Gegenzug die 12mm Achse mit den Cups schicken.
Das ist kostenlos was willst du da noch rummpfuschen?


----------



## Patrick159 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ok Zep willst du dann tauschen? mir ist das egal gehe wird´s nacher trotzdem ! 

GRuß Patrick


----------



## Zep2008 (12. Oktober 2010)

oder du schickst mir die Nabe/Laufrad und ich baue sie dir um.

http://www.hopetech.com/webtop/modules/_repository/documents/PROIIREARassy.PDF

und irgendwo gibt es sogar ein Video


----------



## Patrick159 (12. Oktober 2010)

allso wenn ich nur die beiden kappen abmachen muss und die achse so rausziehen kann kann ich das alleine !!!


----------



## Zep2008 (12. Oktober 2010)

nein, so geht das nicht.

Kappen weg, Freilauf abziehen, Achse mit Lager auspressen, Lager umpressen, Achse einpressen, Dichtring links montieren, Freilauf drauf, Dichtung links einrasten, Kappen drauf.


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Oktober 2010)

@Zep2008: wenn Du mich fragst, lass es. Kauf dir für 25 das neue Kit und gut.


----------



## Patrick159 (12. Oktober 2010)

allso so wie auf dem viedeo von hope wie der mann die auseinader baut ! das kann ich auch ist ja nicht so schwar können tauschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (12. Oktober 2010)

ok, ihr habt recht, ich geb´s auf


----------

